# Slow Worms and grass snakes



## hairdye (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi 
I have posted here before for help locating the above for photography. 
I have been told to go into North Yorkshire but not sure where, or Lathkill dale Derbyshire
I will be taking the wife and kids on Sunday and told the youngest i wll do all i can to show him some reptiles.
has anyone been to either of these and seen any reps or know of anywhere else i can go . 
The other problem is that the wife and eldest get bored easily (they would rather go to the coast) so i need somewhere that will keep them happy while we are out. 
Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------

